# Changing build prop



## GTvert90

Some apps in the market aren't showing up. Some of the $.10 apps. Any issue with changing my build prop to a bionics or galaxy nexus? Don't really.use any of the amazon services.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt

i wouldn't change it to the gnex, since it's running 4.0...


----------



## GTvert90

Good call. Lol.. I've never messed with a build prop. what line would have to be changed? just the device name? or is there more to it? I'd make a backup of it just to be safe.


----------



## ro6666lt

I didn't watch the entire video... but this should get you going in the right direction...


----------



## Boblank

Changed the build prop as per the video and no dice, anyone know of build prop edits that will work?


----------

